# stereo questions



## alt man (Oct 1, 2006)

hey guys, new here. got my first nissan today. always heard the alts are great cars. quick question: mine is a '01 with the 6 disk cd changer. doesn't work. regular cd player works. can't even put a cd into the changer. the changer is fubared isn't it? tried taking off the trim panel around the radio. got the 2 screws up top, but wouldn't come off all the way. gave up, didn't want to break it. any idears? nice to meet you guys & thanks for the help.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

alt man said:


> tried taking off the trim panel around the radio. got the 2 screws up top, but wouldn't come off all the way. gave up, didn't want to break it. .


Alright, you need to pull the trim panel up off the shifter plate. Once that is off you'll spot two more screws down at the base of the whole piece. You need to pry it up off the locater pins and it'll come free. Just remember to unplug the cigarette lighter. after that you'll notice the 4 bolts on the side of the player holding it in. Unscrew those (careful not to drop them as its a pain to try and find them if they fall under the console) and the player will come out in your hands. Just unplug the connectors and antenna plug and you'll have it out completely. I have an '00 and I just did this last night for a 3rd time (I like to swap stereos out to see what works well). Its pretty simple but if you have to bend any pieces or use a screwdriver you've missed something. Good luck with it and post any other questions you might have.

I don't know anything about the CD CHangers, I have an SE that just came with the double-din player no cd changer. I just replaced it with a Pioneer DEH-P4800MP so that I can hook up my new MP3 player to it. 

Good luck,

Darktide


----------



## alt man (Oct 1, 2006)

thanks for the info darktide. it'll give me something to do on my off days this week.


----------

